# Betsie river



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I literally just got done killing Zombies on COD to round out my evening.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't lose my hands training Tux on them sticks, my life flashed before my eyes. One minute you're floating past a bend, you see a black dot in the distance; next thing you know Tux is in the boat. Bodies Everywhere.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

When do the steelhead usually start appearing on the betsie? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

lmholmes11 said:


> When do the steelhead usually start appearing on the betsie?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



1996 was a good year. We've been waiting ever since for it again.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

lmholmes11 said:


> When do the steelhead usually start appearing on the betsie?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dredge baby, dredge!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Dredge baby, dredge!


 

All the way up past the Meadows!


----------

